# Best thing for cleaning a steel shaft



## turkish (Aug 10, 2017)

Got a few wee surface rust spots on my shafts and looking to clean and polish before it sets in.

I was thinking a wire mesh brush and soapy water and some wd40? 

Anybody with experience in this?


----------



## Yant (Aug 10, 2017)

Wire wool.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 10, 2017)

CIF. I used to restore old 70's Japanese motorbikes, and spent hours shining up mudguards using CIF, or JIF as it was called back then.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 10, 2017)

I would just give them all a rub with a cloth impregnated with a decent light oil, GT85 or 3in1 would be my prefered choices. I would say taking anything abrasive to them will weaken the chrome finish around the spots concerned.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Aug 10, 2017)

Johnsons baby oil.


----------



## One Planer (Aug 10, 2017)

AC90 or WD40.

Spray on, buff off, rust gone, steel coated.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 10, 2017)

leave it out in the rain for a couple of weeks in Scotland,, you won't notice the spots then:rofl:


----------



## drdel (Aug 10, 2017)

Avoid abrasive 'polishes': modern technology enables current day chrome plating to be very, very thin.

Automotive mild colour restoring polish is as 'abrasive' as you'd ever want to go. Then polish with a good quality natural beeswax.


----------



## Sidsidgwick (Aug 10, 2017)

I removed some rust spots from one of my old steel shafts using a slightly damp piece of tin foil.


----------



## turkish (Aug 11, 2017)

My mother in law gave me a spontex pad which is basically wire wool though maybe quite as coarse with soap through it... worked a treat- one wipe took it clean off without scratching the metal.


----------



## Luca4 (Aug 11, 2017)

Yant said:



			Wire wool.
		
Click to expand...

+1, with a touch of WD40 to lubricate, works a treat


----------



## Robster59 (Aug 11, 2017)

I used Innkeepers Friend on mine, worked a treat.


----------



## Gentabout (Aug 11, 2017)

I used some of this a while back to clean my old club shafts up and it worked a treat. 

Parker Hale Youngs 303 Gun Oil. It left a nice protective covering as well.


----------



## turkish (Aug 11, 2017)

Robster59 said:



			I used Innkeepers Friend on mine, worked a treat.
		
Click to expand...

I actually bought this Steve before the monster in law gave me her pad- does it polish it up and protect as I'll maybe still use


----------



## Robster59 (Aug 11, 2017)

turkish said:



			I actually bought this Steve before the monster in law gave me her pad- does it polish it up and protect as I'll maybe still use
		
Click to expand...

My error, it's actually Bar Keepers friend.  It certainly polishes but I don't think it protects.  
Bar Keepers Friend


----------

